# You are probably an Idiot and its true



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Perception: hardest task ever*
When ever people have arguments, I've noticed that they are quick to label the other person as an idiot in any heated/passionate argument. Especially if the the people in question have spent such a longtime developing their perspectives. Its as if they forget that the world in their heads can be very different, thus data being used to draw the conclusions is not too. At that point most people pull out their retard card, which is quite infectious it ruins the whole argument and in most cases infects the other party too; pulling out is a skill that is easier said than done for most. The concept that the world in our heads, "perception", is something people can't seem to separate from reasoning. 

Reasoning is a lot easier than perception and people don't realize this fact most of the time. Reasoning is merely sorting out whatever data the psyche may be given, thus creating a logical conclusion is simple. Think of the time where our ancestors believed that the earth was flat and I'm sure sure most of you can agree that the "reasoning" was right. The data that drove their conclusion was inline with the "logic" they perceived. There was nothing idiotic about their worldview, they were merely working with the data given to them. Their reasoning was logical, but the perception was something else. 

Perception is difficult and most people forget to realize this even if they had considered it before. It is merely a personal perspective that is very difficult to use if the quest is looking for the ultimate truth. It is not consistently reliable hence room for doubt always makes sense, if you realize that fallibility is always around the corner. _I find it very difficult to describe, my own perception of perception is a bit of a mind bender to my mind at this moment of writing this. Strange. _

In disagreements most people are quick to insult the "reasoning" brought forward and they follow on with the mistake of merely stating their on reasons. Instead, forgetting that perception is what is at the heart of disagreements. The other person has arrived at a different conclusion merely because the perception they've got is different to yours. Usually people are inclined to make the "mistake" (listing merely their reasons) because most of the time it usually works since the other person could easily adjust their perception and see so. 

Younger people are affected with this issue even more since they've generally got high confidence in their perceiving abilities. Whereas older people are generally talk this the difficult way in life when they realize that regardless of their confidence in a given assertion; they have no guarantee that the position they hold is ultimately right. So gradually they learn to live room doubt thus generally inserting a bit more effort into their next knowledge endeavor. This is merely stating the simple likely fact that as we grown older, from the time we were kids, we've generally learnt to put a lot more effort into our perception since life experience has shown us our various errors of judgement we've made. 

Why do people forget to acknowledge that perception is difficult? 
Most of you are guilty of not acknowledging this, especially the teen and twenties crowd, well we happen to be the majority of the people here for some odd reason. The high confidence in perception strikes me, which is why there are so many idiotic arguments here. High confidence in perception = close mindedness, since a person finds it very difficult to see errors.


----------



## Erich (Aug 17, 2012)

i think i have very good perception, but i hate it when I am sure i have a valid point and determine I am wrong.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

If everyone is an idiot, then what, really, is an idiot? There must be no idiots since everyone is one & in that case we have no way to rule who is the most idiotic since we all are.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I feel like an idiot for clicking on this thread.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

FigureSkater said:


> If everyone is an idiot, then what, really, is an idiot? There must be no idiots since everyone is one & in that case we have no way to rule who is the most idiotic since we all are.


I totally didn't get that from my skim. Thought it was really about how ego gets in the way of a great discussion.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

FigureSkater said:


> If everyone is an idiot, then what, really, is an idiot? There must be no idiots since everyone is one & in that case we have no way to rule who is the most idiotic since we all are.


Well those who admit their mental deficiencies (difficulty of perception) are superior due to the lessened arrogance associated with the stance.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Abraxas said:


> I feel like an idiot for clicking on this thread.


We never see eye to eye on most threads I make, but hey that is the irony behind perception.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyone is an idiot, but some people are more idiotic than others, indeed some people are more intelligent than another people.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Monkey King said:


> I totally didn't get that from my skim. Thought it was really about how ego gets in the way of a great discussion.


I know, I was just replying to the heading, not the post. lol


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

But then again, if both people have the same information and the other persons reasoning is obviously flawed, why not begin by addtessing that?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Vilen said:


> But then again, if both people have the same information and the other persons reasoning is obviously flawed, why not begin by addtessing that?


That is called the illusion of perceiving the "same information", and equally you will see at times that someone may agree with your point for the wrong reasons. In their minds they are merely perceiving a totally different model that seems right to their psyche hence they don't see any flaws in it. Plus the same thing has probably happened to you, sometimes you have seen yourself holding inferior logical viewpoints. You only changed when your perception was changed later on.

If you were patient and respectful with the person, they would explain to you their whole model and from that you would see that illusion of perceiving the "same information". My whole point with this was trying to explain the odd phenomena of how people can hold incompatible views on the same topic yet still believe personally each that they are right. I just found that strange.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

So, basically, it's like this: Things become messy when strong opinions and emotions get involved...and when people make it _personal_.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

how this thread makes me feel:


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Muser said:


> So, basically, it's like this: Things become messy when strong opinions and emotions get involved...and when people make it _personal_.


Exactly, its one of the major points


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

gingertonic said:


> how this thread makes me feel:


You inspired this thread with your poor perception of how the word "neutrality" had more than one meaning. Along with not understanding the metaphor.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> You inspired this thread with your poor perception of how the word "neutrality" had more than one meaning. Along with not understanding the metaphor.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Deductive reasoning at it's best:

People are idiots
we are people
ergo we are idiots.

Or as a friend of mine use to put it "All people are stupid some of the time, some people are stupid all of the time, but not all people are stupid all of the time."

I've been telling people for years that people are all stupid, especially for such an intelligent species. Most people respond with some variant of "But you're a person, doesn't that mean you're stupid too?" to which I say "People are _all_ stupid."

The problem is two-fold. It isn't stupid people who know they're stupid and compensate for it that are the problem. The problem is stupid people, and even a lot of intelligent people, that fail to admit to or learn from their own stupidity. Along the same line - the problem with perception isn't in a person's flawed perspective, but rather the inability to personally separate from their perspective allowing them to view an issue from a different angle. The problem with this type of thinking is that the people who do this have not actually developed a sense of perspective, but rather have taken the perspective that they have been given and have no way of telling if it is flawed or not. Everyone's perspective is askew, but the real idiots are the ones who do not see how askew their perspective is instead thinking the other person incorrect simply because their perspective happens to be flawed in a different way.

The truly wise man would listen to the words of Socrates "I know one thing, that I know nothing."

So in response to the title of the thread I have to say to @Boolean11 - No, I'm not an idiot because I am in fact an idiot.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

affezwilling said:


> Deductive reasoning at it's best:
> 
> People are idiots
> we are people
> ...


 _affezwilling_
Haha I've heard the quote. Anyway the title is actually ironic since its about exposing the fact that from the same line, many people can develop various interpretations, perceptions. Perception is actually the topic of the thread, I'm surprised and not, mutually, since most people actually failed to see beyond pun title. But the original post explains, may be people may see my perception or may be not.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Boolean11 said:


> pulling out is a skill that is easier said than done for most.


True dat! 

lol sorry couldn't help it.

I do agree with the thread though, everyone has the right to their opinion and perception as long as they realize it IS just their own opinion. 

We are all idiots though, no one is perfect and I have no problem admitting that.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't know. Never had this problem. Don't think others are idiots, just misinformed.


----------

